# ¿  Que intensidad se puede tomar del mechero del coche ?



## RUBENCFA (Mar 22, 2021)

Hola. 
Necesito que algún buen samaritano me ayude con un problema que tengo.
Quiero saber cuánta intensidad máxima circula por los cables de una toma de mechero de coche, si en esta toma se conecta una batería de unos 40 amperios hora casi descargada (otra batería de coche, por ejemplo) y la batería del coche está cargada a tope y con el alternador encendido; la intensidad máxima que puede llegar a circular haciendo esa conexión, vamos. Me refiero a la toma de mechero, no a la conexión directa entre las dos baterías cuando te dejas las luces encendidas.
Estoy en una situación de bastante aislamiento cerca de la montaña y no dispongo del equipo necesario para hacer la prueba, mientras que disponer de esa información para fabricar un dispositivo de emergencia me vendría de perlas.
Un saludo


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 22, 2021)

Busca el manual del automóvil y revisa de cuanto es el fusible que lleva la linea que alimenta el encendedor. No sobrepases esa corriente (deberás dejar un margen y no llegar a ese máximo).

De todas formas, al menos yo, no entiendo que es lo que intentas hacer.

Si quieres cargar otra batería de auto, usa cables para puente, pero no es ni de lejos la mejor opción.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2021)

Si no comprendo mal tu idea es cargar una batería descargada a través de la conexión del encendedor, ¿ Eso es correcto ?
En caso afirmativo, es una mala idea.
Alimenta la batería descargada directo desde los bornes de la batería de vehículo.


----------



## RUBENCFA (Mar 22, 2021)

O sea, que como la batería a cargar le reclame a la toma de mechero más amperios de los que es capaz de ofrecer, me cepillo el fusible de la toma y me la llevo por delante.
Efectivamente, aunque a priori cómoda para cargar varias baterías mientras me desplazo, es una mala idea, entre otras cosas porque los coches serían alquilados.
Gracias por la información.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2021)

RUBENCFA dijo:


> O sea, que como la batería a cargar le reclame a la toma de mechero más amperios de los que es capaz de ofrecer, me cepillo el fusible de la toma y me la llevo por delante.
> Efectivamente, aunque a priori cómoda para cargar varias baterías mientras me desplazo, es una mala idea, entre otras cosas porque los coches serían alquilados.
> Gracias por la información.


Arma unos cables de 6/10 mm con unos buenos cocodrilos en ambos extremos, y los conectas directo de batería a batería.
Preferentemente cables y cocodrilos de colores distintivos para respetar la polaridad y no hacer desastres.


----------



## RUBENCFA (Mar 22, 2021)

´S


Fogonazo dijo:


> Arma unos cables de 6/10 mm con unos buenos cocodrilos en ambos extremos, y los conectas directo de batería a batería.
> Preferentemente cables y cocodrilos de colores distintivos para respetar la polaridad y no hacer desastres.


Sí, eso ya lo he hecho varias veces; no para cargar una batería con otra, pero sí para encender un coche que se había quedado grogui de voltaje por un descuido con las luces. Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 22, 2021)

En el de mi coche hay una pegatina que pone MAX 200W así que debe de haber un fusible de 20A, supongo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Mar 22, 2021)

Yo creo que es una mala idea sacar potencia del mechero.

Los cables son muy delgados.
En el caso que tenía que reparar el sistema eléctrico era por qué el cuñado, el tío o el hermano habían conectado cualquier cosa ahí y fundían los cables.
Había que quitar todo el tablero para arreglar las animaladas.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 23, 2021)

No es viable usar esa opción, primero tenes un fusible de 20A de protección, segundo si por casualidad se les ocurre poner un fusible mas grande, el conector del encendedor termina quemandose, o lo peor, la instalación de los cables se derriten dentro del torpedo del auto y se puede generar una reacción en cadena que no tiene fin, hasta prenderse fuego.
Otra cosa que suele suceder es que al tener mucho cable fino, su resistencia ofrece una caida de tensión tal que las baterias que se pretenden cargar, no se cargan.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 23, 2021)

Y no nos olvidemos de que el conector de mechero seguramente no soporta más de 10A-14A con suerte y si es viejo y de buena calidad. 
No están diseñados para soportar mucha corriente durante varios minutos (varias piezas sueltas ejerciendo únicamente presión unas contra otras) y no digamos horas.


----------

